# Beef smells like vinegar?



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I bought some stew beef for the dogs. It said on the package "use or freeze by Oct. 2". It was kept in an insulated bag all the way home, and placed in the fridge right away. I gave it to the dogs for dinner today, and when I opened it, it smelled like vinegar. I don't cook meat for myself so I'm inexperienced about normal meat smells, LOL. Is this normal? Will they get sick? Well, I know dogs are tough, but would it have been safe for human consumption? Part of the meat had turned brown, but I know that is normal for ungassed beef, or gassed beef that isn't in airtight packaging. Help me out here!


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Usually when beef goes bad it smells acidic sorta? if thats the right word. Vinegary? I dont know if it would be okay for dogs or not though.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Huh, it shouldn't have gone bad yet. Oh, well, the dogs are fine, and I gave some to the cats, too, and nobody has barfed yet. So I guess it was OK. Stunk up the fridge, though.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Dogs can handle meats that are far more rotten than us. Our stomaches are a lot more sensitive. They'll be fine, just watch for the usual signs.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

We had beef that went bad last week, it got thrown out. The smell literally made me want to vomit, it was so bad I couldn't explain it. If you could take the smell it probably wasn't too far gone, especially if they seem ok from it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, I've smelled BAD meat before. It didn't smell like that. Just vinegar-y. Weird. I know dogs can eat the most horrible things and be fine. And cats usually won't touch bad meat, they like it fresh. And a lot of the cats did eat the beef (not all--some of them are kibble addicts and even canned food is a hard sell for them). So it must have been OK, I've just never had meat that smelled like that.


----------

